
Say hello to Justin Trudeau, the world's newest oil executive - iamspoilt
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/may/29/justin-trudeau-world-newest-oil-executive-kinder-morgan?CMP=fb_us
======
slededit
Canada's oil is landlocked and the province blocking it from the Ocean (and
therefore world markets) is doing everything possible to delay projects to
expand the pipeline. Natural resources are incredibly important to the
Canadian economy.

For what its worth pipelines are much safer than railway transportation which
is how the bulk of the oil is moved now.

------
ech085
I used to kind of like Trudeau Jr, but right now he's made me ashamed to be
Canadian. I'd like to know the full story of how he justified this and what
kind of pressures were involved.

~~~
bmer
I didn't like all the fawning JT got for being attractive and generally
"presentable" upon his election. It's almost certainly because of the jealousy
I feel being someone who is clearly unattractive (so the attention he got is
something I can only imagine in my wildest dreams), but I think the otherwise
childish jealousy was rooted in at least one valid thought:

"I wouldn't have had as easy a time getting elected, because people would be
focusing heavily on my capabilities in order to figure out my potential as a
future leader, rather than my appearance."

Plus, JT was mostly riding on our fond (perhaps misplaced?) memories for his
dad PT, and I think people assumed that he'd be as gutsy as his father (is
there a name for this fallacy?). Basically, Canadians needed a gutsy left PM,
after Stephen Harper's years, but instead they got a gutless, greedy drama
teacher.

Gosh I sure am bitter, but on the flip side, I get what women mean when they
talk about being judged for their appearance in the work place.

~~~
PostOnce
Just a tip, nice hair, clothes and confidence go a long, long way. Male
attractiveness is influenced in a large way by status/power/wealth, which
clothes are indicative of.

You'll notice your interactions change, because the impact you have on people
at first sight will change.

You can change near-everything except your bones. Clothes, hair, physical
fitness, bearing and confidence.

You may not have been born attractive in your bones, but you can build
yourself a step-ladder to go up a fair few notches.

The way people respond to you, based on your "attractiveness", will get you
better everything from treatment in a store to a higher salary cap during job
negotiations.

It's more than vanity: it's strategy.

